
Show HN: Logwise, analyse your log files - rubinho_
https://getlogwise.com/
======
iDemonix
Your front page makes it quite difficult to see the screenshots, it's hard to
determine whether it's a web app or piece of software at first. Clicking any
of the screenshots forwards me to download.php

When I land on your landing page, the entire page shows me some code in the
background, the title of your product and a download button for a product I've
never heard of. Take a look at
[https://www.w3counter.com/](https://www.w3counter.com/) and without having to
scroll you will fully understand what the product is, and you have two actions
to either get it or try it for free.

Just my two cents, not sure whether you were looking for feedback or users,
but personally I wouldn't use this product or try it out - and my daily job
involves logging, my most recent project was a scalable Graylog/Elasticsearch
platform for 100s of proxy server logs.

~~~
rubinho_
I was looking for both feedback & users, thanks for your take. You're right
indeed, the front page could be better at displaying what Logwise is about
with the glance of an eye. I'll try to accomplish that in the near future.

If you eventually end up trying Logwise please let me know what you think.
Thanks again for taking the time to give your feedback!

------
rubinho_
Ever needed to browse through your log files to get something out of it but
got lost in the ocean of raw data? Logwise unlocks the information hidden in
that stream of data by converting it to a structured table format and
providing tools to query and present the information in a meaningful way.
Configuration is kept minimal and hassle free.

